
Show HN: Send with SES - ihon
https://www.sendwithses.com
======
quickthrower2
I found your site confusing, maybe you should fix these to avoid other people
getting confused and walking off:

1\. You mention pricing tiers, but clicking compare says why you are better
than your competitor. Maybe have a pricing link on the home page?

2\. Styling differences between docs and the landing page. The docs look
better styled.

3\. There is another style for the compare page, which makes the background go
semi-white. I confused this for a popup when I saw it (might just be me!) but
again why have a 3rd site style?

I think a classic Bootstrap or a Material Design website which puts the menus
in expected places etc. would work better. It's crucial for me as a prospect
to be able to find stuff. Even on a bad design site I can look at the top for
"Pricing" and go from there.

------
dinkleberg
Could there be legal trouble by using amazons product in your business name? I
know many companies explicitly forbid this, not sure Amazon’s position on this
matter.

------
alt_f4
I don't understand what is the service I am paying you for that I can't do on
my own easily with Amazon SES.

------
tgp22
I think the biggest roadblock to adoption here will be for people to setup
their AWS SES account. Cool project btw.

~~~
quickthrower2
I am too lazy I’d just use sendgrid which lets me send emails via an api,
which is the simple thing I want. This is a bit confusing. And when I see
cloud pricing schemes I just get scared of a big bill if I make a mistake.

------
ialexpw
Looks good, are you planning to allow sign up via email? I do not use a Google
account or Facebook.

------
sergiotapia
Jesus aws pricing is confusing as hell

